# class A engine air



## capt paul (Aug 13, 2017)

cant get new engine air conditioner compressor to engage      HELP!!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2017)

Capt Paul just to many things it could be to be of much help.  Is this a new MH to you and if not was it working and just quit?  VOM or just simple 12 volt test light is needed.  Start at compressor coil and work back but check for blown fuse first or no Freon in system


----------



## Abura (Nov 21, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Capt Paul just to many things it could be to be of much help.  Is this a new MH to you and if not was it working and just quit?  VOM or just simple 12 volt test light is needed.  Start at compressor coil and work back but check for blown fuse first or no Freon in system


Yes, I agree with your valuable replay.


----------



## tayler (Dec 27, 2017)

We will be checking the old compressor right after we finished installing the new tires and the trailmaster suspension on the Dodge truck project. The owner mentioned the compressor has been acting up. Hope it's just the fuse or connection.


----------

